

What is your Sublime Text workflow? - joshearl

I'm curious: What does your editing workflow look like when you work with Sublime? What type of development do you do, and what plugins and features are most useful?
======
allyant
PHP/Rails web developer here using OSX:

I like to keep ST full screen with the file browser hidden (Cmd + K + B) with
just the code being displayed. When I need to find a file in the project I
simply use the file finder (Cmd + P), or if I can't recall the file name or
need to create new files I open back the file browser (Again using Cmd + K +
B).

I don't really take full advantage of ST plugins, sometimes use Emmet and have
BracketHighlighter installed.

Theme wise I use the Tomorrow-Night-Eighties colour scheme, Soda Dark theme
along with Menlo 12 font.

I also keep chrome open full screen again in another window and swipe across
to that when I need to view changes (Gets automatically updated when made
using the LiveReload app).

------
jimymodi
I mostly do Web Development with Python, PHP, Javascript, HTML and CSS. The
plugins I use are

* Package Control (<http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control>) - For easy installation of plugins.

* Tag (<https://github.com/SublimeText/Tag>) - Autocompletation, Indentation, Lint of HTML tags.

* Sublime Linter (<https://github.com/SublimeLinter/SublimeLinter>) - To identify the parse errors on the fly.

------
bbeckford
I write Javascript/PHP/HTML/CSS in Sublime 2 on Windows 8 with Chrome for
previewing.

My main workflow is to have my active projects added on the file browser so I
have ctrl+p to find files, I have Chrome open on my second monitor and I use
the fantastic SFTP plugin to upload to my server on save. I use the LivePage
Chrome plugin to reload pages when something changes -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/livepage/pilnojpmd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/livepage/pilnojpmdoofaelbinaeodfpjheijkbh)

------
deweller
For PHP/coffeescript/LessCSS projects, here is something that I use:

I create a Phing build file in build/build.xml. Then I map a key combination
(alt+super+b) that builds the default Phing target defined in that file. I
find this helpful for quickly compiling Coffeescript and Less CSS on my local
machine.

------
CodeLikeABawss
1\. Open Sublime Text 2\. Write code like a bawss 3\. There is no step 3

~~~
onlyup
So you never get around to releasing your code either, eh?

